# BP Tanker plans



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Does anybody happen to have simple general arrangement plans for BP Tankers built in 1950's through to mid 1960's?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Are you looking for any ship in particular? 
Bob


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Bob, British Dragoon, British Trader and Birdy boats would be ideal.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Have sent PM
Bob


----------



## abs3g08 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Bob, is there any chance that you could send me the plans for the British Trader? I'm doing a project on LNG carriers for my Masters degree and they would be very useful for reference. Thanks.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi,
I don't have any plans for BRITISH TRADER. I haven't studied BP especially and all my plans are contained in old shipbuilding journals between about 1920 and 1965 and cover a general selection of ships built world-wide.. I have catalogued all the names, and that one is not among them.
Bob


----------



## abs3g08 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ah right, I understand. Little bit off topic but you don't happen to have the plans for the NS Savannah do you? Or any of the few nuclear powered merchant vessels?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is a link to a forum where they are talking about SAVANNAH. Scroll down the page and you will see a GA plan, but it doesn't give much away. I doubt if you could find out any more than this
Bob
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?um=1...bnw=225&start=21&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:21


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

http://hnsa.org/savannah/

Virtual Tour:

Purser's Office and Reception Area
Veranda, Dance Floor, and Bar
Dining Room
Passenger Stateroom, and Crew's Berthing
Galley, Another View, and Butcher Shop.
Hospital
Bridge, Radio Room, Emergency Generator, another view.
Containment Vessel Airlock and, Forward Access to Containment Vessel
Containment Vessel Forward of Reactor, and view from B-Deck
Containment Vessel Control Rod Mechanism (top of reactor)
Containment Vessel Aft of Reactor
Under the Containment Vessel
Control Room
Engine Room, CO2 Room
Engine Room Lower Deck, Throttleman's Station, Another View
Fin Stabilizer, Buffer Seal Pumps
Cargo Hold
-----

Attached three pictures I saved from the tour. These pictures you can look around 360 degrees and from straight down to straight up.

Greg Hayden


----------

